# scarlet shrimp? salt water mini tank



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Self-Sustaining...ryZ66788QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

i found this on ebay recently and wanted to ask where to get these micro shrimp? i think its a great idea for a mini salt tankand want to make my own. has anyone ever seen these micro shrimp for sale before?


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi, I've been trying to get in contact with others on the board that have made posts in the past about setting up brackish plant tanks with these lil Opae Ula shrimp but to no avail. These "no maintenance" tanks are usually death traps for the shrimp.

Here is good info about these shrimp: http://www.petshrimp.com/hawaiianredshrimp.html

Also good info here: http://www.fukubonsai.com/M-L2d.html

Other things I've gathered is that the salt/reef guys use these for seahorse food but I've not been successful in finding a breeder or much info either.

Let me know if you find anything. I'm thinking these guys would be perfect for a low tech nano planted tech for my next project.


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

yum said:


> These "no maintenance" tanks are usually death traps for the shrimp.
> 
> .


----------



## Deni (Jul 6, 2005)

> Other things I've gathered is that the salt/reef guys use these for seahorse food but I've not been successful in finding a breeder or much info either.


I was looking at stuff about seahorses recently and remember seeing this shrimp. They're $2 each, plus shipping, and you have to buy at least 25 of them, but at least here's a source:

http://seahorse.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=19


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

there like micro cherrys that stay micro lol. i also thought that the self contained tank was wrong and strange. to bad there so expensive as seahorse food id love about 50 in a 5ghex.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

those are neocaridina rubra if you want a specific name.


----------

